# Modern Arnis



## Red Blade (Sep 11, 2001)

Since GM Presas has passed on who is the person or persons in charge of his art?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 11, 2001)

That topic is a potentially charged one.  According to the IMAF website, GM Presas selected 2 co-GM's to take his place after he retired.  There is also the WMAA headed by GM Presas's highest active BlackBelt. 

My feeling is that the next few months will be "interesting" as this matter is "discussed".  There are several WMAA people on this forum, as well as several "Neutrals".  I am not aware of any IMAF members currently active here at this time.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 11, 2001)

Who promoted these co-grandmasters? When was the promotion? Was it an "active" promotion or ceremonial? Also, is it true that even with these promotions isn't there another guy who is still higher in rank?

All these questions...


----------



## Samurai (Sep 12, 2001)

The Professor was prepared for his death.  He left details in the following Press Release.


Grandmaster Remy Presas, Founder of Modern Arnis, retires from active teaching and prepares the International Modern Arnis Federation (IMAF) for the future.

The objective of this PRESS RELEASE is to disclose accurate, factual information regarding the status of Grandmaster Remy Presas, Founder of Modern Arnis, "Professor", and the status of the International Modern Arnis Federation (IMAF), to all interested parties. The IMAF is the sole Modern Arnis organization that was created by Professor Presas with the responsibility and obligation of maintaining his Vision of Modern Arnis. The information contained herein have been specifically discussed and transcribed directly under the direction of Professor Presas.

Because of the numerous questions and misinformation that is being perpetuated during this difficult period, the PRESS RELEASE has been divided into two major parts to better address relevant issues and present factual information: (1) Medical status of Professor Presas; (2) Status of the International Modern Arnis Federation (IMAF). 

1. Medical status: Professor Presas recently announced his intentions to retire from his busy teaching schedule and travels due to health concerns. It is his wish that friends, students, and colleagues, refrain from making direct contact with him for the time being so that he can rest and recover quickly. He is currently receiving medical attention in Canada. Dr. Randi Schea, Chairman, IMAF, is continuously monitoring his medical interventions and status. In addition, David Hoffman, Director, IMAF-England, is providing very close, daily supportive care to expedite Professor Presas' rehabilitation. 

While on tour in Europe, Professor Presas developed neurologic signs and was diagnosed with a right-sided brain tumor. In Germany, Professor Presas received therapy to control his symptoms and he was discharged in stable condition. All Modern Arnis participants should be thankful for the generous, supportive care of Professor Presas from Gaby Roloff, Director, IMAF-Europe. Additionally, gratitude and appreciation should also be credited to Astrid Zimdahl, Director, IMAF-Germany, and Jamil Tarkhani, Director, IMAF-Africa. Without the care and generosity of our European friends, Professor Presas would not have had the best support available to him. 

There was also close support provided by IMAF participants from the United States. In alphabetical order, Jeff Delaney, Tim Hartman, Randi Schea, M.D., and Ken Smith were present during this difficult period. D. J. Wallace, III, was also present. 

Once the primary diagnostic studies were completed, and Professor Presas' medical status stabilized, he was discharged from Germany and transferred to Canada for medical treatment. He recently underwent gross total resection of the tumor. It was identified as a glioma, a primary brain tumor. His postoperative course is currently going well. His neurosurgeon specifically stated that Professor Presas' recuperative powers are indeed amazing and his constitutional physical strength is a significant advantage towards his recovery. Professor Presas was discharged from the Intensive Care Unit within only two days! He has been discharged from the hospital and postoperative radiation therapy is pending. Dr. Schea is in daily contact with Professor, Yvette Wong, David Hoffman, and Professors' various physicians in Canada.

2. Modern Arnis Information: After stabilization of his neurologic symptoms, Professor Presas proceeded to disclose specific plans and instructions for the IMAF and its future. The following information has been transcribed from Professor Presas. In addition, the IMAF members presented in (1) above were present for Professor Presas' disclosures and future plans for IMAF. Due to previously scheduled international commitments elsewhere, Tim Hartman could not be present. 

The first order of business conducted by Professor Presas was the establishment of succession planning for IMAF. Professor declared that Jeff Delaney, Executive Director - IMAF, and Randi Schea, M.D., Chairman - IMAF, were to be named as Co-Successors for IMAF. Jeff Delaney, as Co-Successor is responsible for the execution and application of the strategic agendas, and to establish and maintain ambassador status to all U.S. and international IMAF instructors, camp directors, and affiliated schools. Jeff Delaney is to remain as Executive Director of the IMAF. Dr. Schea, as Co-Successor, is responsible for the strategic agendas of the IMAF and to ensure its corporate organizational success, internal operations, and its financial and fiscal posterity. Dr. Schea is to remain as Chairman for the IMAF. Professor Presas also named Jeff Delaney and Dr. Randi Schea as Co-Grandmasters, for the IMAF. This declaration was made to the IMAF members listed in section (1) above and declared effective immediately. 

The second order of business was the declaration by Professor Presas for the award of Master of Tapi-Tapi, within the art of Modern Arnis. The following IMAF members (in alphabetical order) were recognized with this award: (1) Jeff Delaney, (2) Chuck Gauss, (3) Jim Ladis, (4) Gaby Roloff (Germany), (5) Randi Schea, M.D., (6) Ken Smith, (7) Brian Zawilinski.

In conjunction with this ceremony, several of the above named recipients were also promoted the award of Master rank having been promoted to 5th degree black belt status: (1) Jeff Delaney, (2) Chuck Gauss, (3) Gaby Roloff (Germany), (4) Ken Smith.

Professor Presas then proceeded to highlight and differentiate the status of Master of Tapi-Tapi versus rank. The Master of Tapi-Tapi as declared by Professor Presas, is for "recognition for having achieved the highest level of proficiency in the art of Modern Arnis" since its creation in 1957, and its introduction in 1975. These individuals have been recognized for their continued support, training, and their ability to pass on Modern Arnis in its current form, focus, and philosophy, as advocated by Professor Presas.

The Master of Tapi-Tapi recognition is separate from and above rank and represents proficiency status within the art of Modern Arnis. It is an achievement award to its recipients to ensure the longevity and legacy of Modern Arnis. It is a declaration of commitment by the recipients to continue to keep Modern Arnis open and active for its practitioners. It is an honor and responsibility of the highest level awarded by Professor Presas.

The seven recipients of the Master of Tapi-Tapi honor were also asked to serve on the Steering Committee for the IMAF organizational responsibilities. The Steering Committee will be responsible for the execution and performance-benchmarking of the major corporate organizational areas of IMAF including Finance, Membership, Body of Knowledge, Curriculum, Information Technology, Marketing, and Strategic Planning. The Steering Committee will be actively involved with the Board of Directors. Select individuals from the IMAF Board of Directors will be asked to participate actively and serve on the various Committees as discussed above. 

In addition, David Hoffman, Director, IMAF - England, was acknowledged for his life-long service to Professor Presas and Modern Arnis. David Hoffman was the first to receive a black belt in Modern Arnis in the United States. 

Continuing with the international status of IMAF, Gaby Roloff, Director, IMAF - Europe, was recognized for her life-long commitment to Modern Arnis and for her support and care of the Professor during this period of illness. Gaby Roloff will be responsible for the ongoing growth and instruction of Modern Arnis in Europe. 

Jamil Tarkhani, Director, IMAF - Africa, was also recognized for his recent support and active involvement with Modern Arnis. Jamil Tarkhani recently conducted a successful Modern Arnis seminar series in Tunisia. He will be responsible for the ongoing growth and instruction of Modern Arnis in Africa.

Conclusion 

The International Modern Arnis Federation (IMAF) is the sole Modern Arnis organization directly created and fully supported by its founder, Professor Remy Presas. Professor Presas has declared, instructed, and approved its Directors and recently stated the succession plans for the IMAF as Professor Presas begins his retirement. It is the clear and strong message by the Professor that IMAF be run as an on-going corporate organization, with all of its legal powers including its obligations and responsibilities. Dr. Schea, Jeff Delaney, the IMAF Steering Committee, and the IMAF Board of Directors, have been named to carry out the Vision of Professor Presas. 

Professor will continue to monitor, teach, supervise, and otherwise be present in the IMAF activities, including seminars, camps, and organizational meetings. Most importantly, he will observe carefully to evaluate the IMAF Board Members, the IMAF instructors, and IMAF-Affiliated schools. He will continue to indicate whatever necessary changes and adjustments will be necessary to insure quality Modern Arnis instruction and growing membership for IMAF. 

In closing, it should be clearly stated that Professor Presas has carefully and strategically laid out his plans. Modern Arnis practitioners and IMAF members alike would do well to follow his lead and honor his Vision. We will execute out his plans, wishes, and Vision of Modern Arnis - that is our commitment and promise. No excuses! We pray and wish that Professor Presas will have a full and speedy recovery and grace us with his presence again very soon. 

Best regards, 

Jeffrey J. Delaney, Executive Director, IMAF.

Randi Schea, M.D.,Chairman, IMAF


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 12, 2001)

Not being a member of the IMAF I have some questions. Now this is all stuff I heard second hand through various people who are also not IMAF.

First is that The professor handed out lots of rank since he knew he was near death. Some people took this, some didn't. Even with this rank I was told there is another Presas student who outranks the IMAF leaders. That sounds fishy to me that these guys take over.

What the heck is this Tapi-tapi about? I heard it's just a drill for co-ordination? Now it's a co-grandmaster designation?

Finally, is this release from the IMAF or Remy?

No disrespect meant but I'm confused.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 12, 2001)

It's a press release from the IMAF web site.

"The Master of Tapi-Tapi recognition is separate from and above rank and represents proficiency status within the art of Modern Arnis. It is an achievement award to its recipients to ensure the longevity and legacy of Modern Arnis. It is a declaration of commitment by the recipients to continue to keep Modern Arnis open and active for its practitioners. It is an honor and responsibility of the highest level awarded by Professor Presas. "

Of course, if you do the innitials MOTT's is an apple juice company.  

The politics side I stay out of....too messy.

Peace


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 12, 2001)

A press release that apparently was done before the Professor's death.

Hmmm...reminds me of how the tobacco companies used to say smoking was good for you.

Politics suck.


----------



## Red Blade (Sep 12, 2001)

Gou,
you mentioned that there is someone ranked above this board. Who is this person and why aren't they in the loop?


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 13, 2001)

Isn't Tim Hartman of higher rank for one? Or am I wrong? Maybe it's because he's running the WMAA he's not talked about in the press release.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 16, 2001)

Here is how it goes.
July 16, 2000 Punong-Guro Tim Hartman is promoted to Datu and 6th degree Black Belt. This was following an open test at the end of the Michigan Modern Arnis Summer Camp. At the time of the promotion GM Remy Presas announces that this was the highest rank test in over 17 years, and makes Tim Hartman the highest ranked Black Belt in the US! This was done at an international camp in front of over 80 people. 

	At the time of Hartman's promotion these people held the following ranks:
Dr. Randi Schea         5th Black
Brian Zawilinski        5th Black
Jeff Delaney		4th Black
Chuck Gauss 		4th Black
Gaby Roloff 		4th Black
Ken Smith		3rd Black
Jim Ladis		Not sure but probably the same or less than Smith.

	October 2000, GM Presas was taken to a hospital in Hamburg Germany. Hartman was one of the people to accompany him there. During the stay in the hospital, GM Presas offered to promote Hartman to the head of the system. Hartman said that there was no need to do that at that time, seeing that he already was the highest active ranked Black Belt in the system.  He felt that Presas' health was the first concern. He also thought that Presas could not make a rational decision after his doctors told him that he was dying. 

	Before leaving for home Hartman informed Gaby Roloff & Dr. Randi Shea *(who was still in the US at the time)* that GM Presas offered to promote Hartman to the head of the system.  He suggested that it would be best to keep certain people away from the Professor that might intentionally take advantage of him in his questionable emotional state. Three to four days after Hartman left to go home to the states the following Americans arrived in Germany: Dr. Randi Schea, Ken Smith, D. J. Wallace III and Jeff Delaney.

	On November 24, 2000, a statement was put on the IMAF website announcing GM Presas' retirement, and the appointment of a new steering board.  These board members were promoted to Tapi-Tapi Masters *(a title that never existed prior to the onset of GM Presas' illness)* and the following belts:

Dr. Randi Schea	5th Black	Co-Successors	
Jeff Delaney	 `	5th Black 	Co-Successors
Brian Zawilinski	5th Black
Chuck Gauss 		5th Black
Gaby Roloff 		5th Black
Ken Smith		5th Black
Jim Ladis		Rank unannounced

	After seeing the statement Hartman consulted his attorney *( who was also GM Presas' attorney)* on what he should do.  Mr. Black prepared the following statement:


                 November 29, 2000

                 To the Modern Arnis Community:

10 years ago, Professor Presas appointed me Director of the Can-Am Chapter of the IMAF.  That organization existed not to compete with the United States IMAF, but to supplement it. However, the Can-Am Chapter did allow me to use my skills and contacts to spread the Professor's art, unfettered by any constraints created by the existing hierarchy in the IMAF.  Ultimately, both Chapters of the IMAF served the goal of expanding the art of Modern Arnis, as taught by Professor Remy Presas.

There has been a momentous change in leadership in the United States Chapter of the International Modern Arnis Federation, and I wish to congratulate Dr. Randy Schea and Mr. Jeff Delaney on their promotions.  As the recognized leaders of the IMAF, I am confident that they will continue to guide both the Federation and the system of Modern Arnis into greater prominence and success.  Due to the reduced role forced upon Professor Presas by his illness, I fear that there will no longer be his strong unifying presence to connect the two organizations.  At this time, I believe that it is best for the Can-Am Chapter of the International Modern Arnis Federation to distinguish itself.  Therefore, I am changing the name of my organization to the World Modern Arnis Alliance.  

This new organization will continue to serve the goals for which it was originally established: to promote the art of Modern Arnis, to foster creative development within the framework developed by Professor Presas, and to standardize the credentials of those individuals who have dedicated themselves to its study.  As did the IMAF Can-Am, the WMAA will give me the freedom to explore and interpret the Professor's art, flavored by my other experiences in the Filipino and Malaysian martial arts.

Professor has always urged every one of his students to master his techniques and make them their own.  The constant exploration of the art is not limited to Professor's own research and development. "The more you practice, the more you will see", remains a fundamental theme in his seminars.  I have always strived to maintain a balance between teaching the Professor's techniques verbatim, and applying his underlying concepts in different ways.  While my curriculum may carry more innovation and outside influences than some other instructors, I believe that I have been true to Professor's system, as evidenced by the 19 black belt instructors that have been trained by me, and certified by the Professor.  

The WMAA will continue to teach Remy Presas' Modern Arnis concepts, with an emphasis on certain dimensions.  My current curriculum spotlights the stick fighting roots found in Balintawak, the Filipino empty hand techniques in American Kenpo Karate and the combative intensity of Burmese Bando. Each of these arts shares themes with Professor's system, each leads to endless possibilities.  

                 In no way do I intend to sever my ties to the IMAF.  In my 18+ years with that organization, I made many valued friends and developed a great deal of respect for the skills of its members and instructors.  I will attend IMAF events, and I will encourage my members to do the same.  Of course, I will treasure new material from Professor Presas whenever possible.  My intentions are to introduce Modern Arnis to martial artists who may not be reached by the IMAF, and to explore the wonderful framework developed by Professor.    

                 I believe that this art is great enough to be spread, enjoyed, and celebrated by these two parallel organizations in the spirit of fellowship and brotherhood fostered by the Professor.  My best wishes are with Dr. Schea and Mr. Delaney, as they carry the system that has meant so much to me since 1982.  Finally, I look forward to training with you, the martial artists of Modern Arnis.

Sincerely,
DATU TIMOTHY J. HARTMAN
WORLD MODERN ARNIS ALLIANCE

	Hartman had many conversations with Dr. Shea about the Professor and the organization.  Hartman had brought many issues and concerns about things that had occurred since GM Presas forced retirement.  Hartman felt that there was no concern to resolve anything by the IMAF board members and was just getting a run around.  In late December, Hartman decided to sever ties with the IMAF and sent out the prior statement.  

	In February 2001, Dan McConnell from Ohio visited GM Presas.  When Hartman's name came up, GM Presas stated that "Tim has my blessings."  At that time, there had not been confirmation whether or not the steering board was actually put in place or not.

	Hartman does not debate who is in charge of the IMAF.  When Hartman left and formed the WMAA, this forfeited any claims to the leadership of that organization.  But if the statement that the IMAF put out is correct, they are still juniors to Hartman, seeing that they are all fifth degree black belts and he is a sixth.

	How do I know all this?  I'm Tim Hartman a.k.a. "The Renegade".  I do not want to fight over who is in charge of what.  I think that credit needs to be given where it is due.  I am not saying that I am the highest ranked black belt ever promoted in the system.  What I am saying is that I am the highest tested *active black belt* under the Professor.  I have already heard from people telling me that they are senior to me, but they have not been visible in ten or more years.  When I say active I am talking about people who are visible in the organization, who are teaching at the seminars and training camps with and for the Professor.  

	We have to give credit to the pioneers who helped spread the art, but this does not supercede current efforts and achievements.  There will be many people who will be coming out of the woodwork saying that they are the chosen ones.  The question is how many of them have been introduced recently as the highest active rank practitioner in his art in public?  I know that I was and everyone that attended the 2000 Michigan camp knows also.

	I have just opened up a can of worms that will probably be debated for quite some time.  My recommendation is to do the research and make up your own mind.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 16, 2001)

What is you're trying to say exactly?

**running for cover**


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 17, 2001)

It is going to be difficult for a while. I suggest that you should train with the people that you like and can relate to. If your looking for certification research the existing groups and decide which one is best for you.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 17, 2001)

I'll stick with the WMAA, they've been good to me so far. They're "dog" friendly too.


----------



## Cebu West (Sep 17, 2001)

AS a former member of the IMAF, and advanced instructor in that organization I may as well jump into the can of worms and have my say.
  Just after the Professor took ill and his retirement was announced along with the new regime, the first question I asked was, what about Tim Hartman?  What I was told was that Tim was not on good terms with the Professor and they had some sort of falling out.  This was not possible in my mind, for I knew that no one loved and respected the Professor more than Tim. They may have butted heads a few times, as true warriors always do, but never a falling out. They had a bond that was evident whenever I saw them together.  To get the true facts I called Tim, and asked what was going on.  He told me exactly what he has be saying all along, and knowing Tim I believed him.  I believed him enough that I quit the IMAF and told him I would like to be under his umbrella and part of any group he was with or about to form.
  Don't get me wrong here, as to my training and the people in the IMAF.  Over the years I have trained with many talented and friendly people and have made many new friends. I have learned much from the high ranked teachers in the IMAF and had good access to the Professor. However, most of the basics as well as the new drills and advanced techniques came from Tim Hartman.  These were the things that we trained at constantly, and that gave us a good base to build on.  By the time I left the IMAF the only thing going on was tapi-tapi.  Even new students right off the street started their training with advanced tapi-tapi. Give me a break!!  I also saw people with little more than a years training being put up for lakan testing.  I do not believe this was in the best interest of Modern Arnis.  
  Of the many great instructors in the Modern Arnis system, I believe the most talented and versatile at teaching the art, the way it was meant to be learned is Datu Tim Hartman.  Any one who has trained with him knows this to be true.
  No one can replace the Professor, but I know that much of what he knew was passed on to Tim, and that he will do his best to carry on the Professor's dream.
  Yes, I am loyal to Datu Tim Hartman, but only because he deserves it. I like to train with the best, and I am.  

Go With the Flow
Cebu West


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 18, 2001)

I have to say, Tim makes what he does very infectious and you want to learn because it looks like he's having a good time doing it.

I wish all instructors were like this. Luckily for me I seem to have found a few that are. His friend Mr. Arnold is another one.

Also I am better looking than both of them. That has nothing to do with their abilities though.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2001)

I'm locking this thread.  Please continue the topic here > http://martialtalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=157

I just feel we don't need 3 different threads talking about the same topic.


----------

